# Small case for the PK380?



## SGTMike (Jul 11, 2010)

SGTMike said:


> Heres a picture of the set of Walther handguns I just picked up. The two have matching serial numbers. Truly a one of a kind set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took this post out of the picture thread. I would like to transport each Walther in their respective smaller cases inside my range bag instead of just letting them float around with only a nylon divider between the two.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

SGTMike said:


> Took this post out of the picture thread. I would like to transport each Walther in their respective smaller cases inside my range bag instead of just letting them float around with only a nylon divider between the two.


You could always shoot an e-mail to [email protected] and ask them or just call them at 1-800-372-6454.

If one is not available and you just want to go with a generic single pistol case, you might try here.

GilbertsGuns.com - Gun Cases - Hard Plastic Cases - Pelican - Pelican 1170 Single Pistol Case With Foam (1170)


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If either of those options don't work for you, there are plenty of other choices out there. Hard cases, soft case and rugs.

hard cases

soft cases


----------

